# Ndrc Ft



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

This is unofficial but:

Qual callbacks: (15 dogs back) 1,2,3,4,9,10,11,13,17,18,19,20,21,22,23

long dead bird right, short dead bird left, flyer was being thrown into the wind

Open is a quad and the dogs are doing it. Raining off and on today with 40 mph gusts out of the west.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Are these to the qual water marks? I talked to a friend earlier and he thought he was dropped after the water blind, but I see his dog listed there.

Thanks...


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

It sounds like these were the callbacks heading to a land blind, Buzz. Hope this helps.


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

Congrats to Clark and Daisy on their fantastic Qual win today!!!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Yey Clark & Daisy! Well done!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

LabLady101 said:


> Congrats to Clark and Daisy on their fantastic Qual win today!!!



Any updates on the open?


----------



## martinator (Dec 22, 2005)

Way to go Clark. Congrats


Nolan


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

27 dogs back to the Water Blind this morning

Sorry do not have names or numbers, Rorem has 9 back


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Did Clark Emery win the Q? If so, Congrats!!! Daisy's son Ziggy is proud of both of them. Please confirm is it was Clark Emery.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Jayne said:


> Did Clark Emery win the Q? If so, Congrats!!! Daisy's son Ziggy is proud of both of them. Please confirm is it was Clark Emery.


Yes Jayne,,,, it's Clark Emery and Daisy... Daisy's kids, "Major, Frenchy and Dakota",, are say'n "Way to Go MOM"!!!!!

Angie


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, it was Clark Emery and Daisy winning the Q.

FYI - We have never had wind so consistently strong all day at any event. Unbelievable.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Way to go Clark and Josey say's congrats mom and good luck in the AM.


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Henry,

My husband Larry, is judging the Q and D at Blackhawk this weekend. He called last night and said the wind was pretty nasty all day. I live in the twin cities and we had up to 50 mile an hour winds. We have a huge branch half down in the backyard. Clark has to be on cloud nine.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Seventeen dogs back to the fourth series

Rorem has six

Identities unknown, except Reggie, who had a nice job in the fourth


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> Seventeen dogs back to the fourth series
> 
> Rorem has six
> 
> Identities unknown, except Reggie, who had a nice job in the fourth


Thanks Ted. Let me know if you hear the results.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I was helping marshall the Am today. What I have from earlier (might be old news) is:

Open callbacks to water blinds - (tough triple) 8,11,13,18,19,20,21,24,27,28,32,45,46,47,48,62,63

Amateur - first test was scrapped
2nd test was a triple w/retireds. 

I didn't stay for callbacks. They were setting up a land blind when I left and were hoping to finish that today. Water tomorrow. I will post more callbacks when I get them.


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

Partial Open placements

1st Jazztime Northern Exposure (Arctic) owned by Paul Hanson handled by Dan Sayles
(Vicky Worthington breeding)

3rd Chena River Bursting Covey (Covey) owned by Tom Torvik handled by Dan Sayles

Congratulations to Paul, Tom, and to Dan.

Also, in the Q Tom Torvik's dog Tank Commander placed 3rd Handled by Dan Sayles

Dan also did a great job handling my dog Auti in the Q got her to the fourth series

Nice Weekend


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Anybody have the rest of the Q placements?


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I know that Heise's Greti got a RJAM.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

anyone know how Daisy did in the AM.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Second - Willie, Ty Rorem
Fourth - Skipper, Dave Rorem

Do not know JAMS


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

Congrats to Kathryn and Joey on their 4th place in the Derby!!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Markjens said:


> Partial Open placements
> 
> *1st Jazztime Northern Exposure (Arctic) owned by Paul Hanson handled by Dan Sayles
> (Vicky Worthington breeding)*


Full brother to Marauders Aviator, great breeding Vicki!!!

Kim


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats to Ann and Greti for the RJ in the Q.


----------



## reggie (Jun 7, 2004)

11 back to 4th series, water triple w 2 retired, 6 completions w/o handling


Am Results:

1 - Bitsy/Amy Hunt
2- Razor/Brad Bellmore ( completes AFC)
3- Jack/Liz Jerome
4- Reggie/Greg Anderson
RJ - JJ/Dick Horn
J - Rocker/Dave Seivert
J - Blue/Jim Hurst


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Congrats Greg on your placement with Reggie.

Nick Welch


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

congrats to Greg & Reggie on 4th in the Am.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratsulations Amy and Dave.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congrats Amy!!!! Good for you!

Angie


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to Greg and Reggie & Dick Horn and JJ!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to Amy and Bitsy!

Aaron


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

Congrats to Brad and Razor on an awesome finish in the Am and their AFC title!! It's been awhile since an AFC has come out of NDRC and Brad is certainly very deserving! Congrats!!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I shot the fliers in the Open 1st series and MAN was it windy! Then shot fliers in the 1st series of the Am Saturday.

NDRC club members had quite a good weekend.
Clark winning the Qual, Brad taking 2nd in the Am and getting his AFC on Razor and one of his dogs (Razor or Edge, can't remember) taking a Jam in the Open, and Cathryn taking a 4th with Joey on his last derby! I guess NDRC isn't a strictly hunt test crew anymore these days!

Great tests and excellent set ups all around from the sounds of it.

A thank you goes out to all the help at the tests, we had a great turn out of membership in working the events and even a couple out of towners that helped Marshall when we were a few people short handed.


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

TroyFeeken said:


> I shot the fliers in the Open 1st series and MAN was it windy! Then shot fliers in the 1st series of the Am Saturday."
> 
> I was impressed with you guys shooting the flyer. To be able to throw a bird into the wind like that took a pretty good arm.


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Full trial results now up on EE. Way to go to NDRC members Brad, Clark, and Cathryn!

I threw the flyer in the last series of the Am, I think the judges were very very happy with the test. Thank you to Ann Heise for marshaling the Am for us all weekend as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I had a great weekend watching the trial and throwing/shooting birds. Congrats to Clark, Cathryn, and Brad! It was awesome to see people from the club do well. I'm really going to miss the training opportunites that NDRC gave me for the next couple months while I'm out of town. Top notch group of people thats for sure. Congrats again guys.

-Brody


----------

